# reptile show in germany in december?? need help getting there please!!!



## FWC354 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm wanting to go to the show in germany in december (not sure if its hamm or houton) does anyone know of coaches that are going there? or if i cant get a coach could someone who's been there previously share their route plan with me??

Thanks!


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

its hamm, in germany.

10 of december.

im going up there on the friday (9th dec) im in essex. 

lookin on getting a few people together. as its a long way. and alot on fuel. 

there are a few coaches which cost about £80, which im finding about them atm. ill keep you updated


----------



## FWC354 (Aug 3, 2010)

*hamm show*



Jibber said:


> its hamm, in germany.
> 
> 10 of december.
> 
> ...


I found a site with all the shows in germany and austria but didnt see any listed for the 10th!! theres some on the 11th could do 2 shows in one trip :lol2: 

I'm in northampton do you think i could get picked up near there? 

thanks for keeping me updated! :notworthy: guessing you been there before?


----------

